
Most Trusted News Sources - imartin2k
https://www.ishmaelscorner.com/trusted-news-source/
======
croon
Apparently gaslighting works. I'm kind of shocked that NYT and Atlantic ranks
so low, while WSJ and local news rank very high. That doesn't bode well for an
informed populace with Sinclair's expansion.

~~~
lin_lin
What's wrong with local news? In my experience, it's the most trustworthy,
agenda-free source of info. It's the nature of its scope, but I don't see what
you're getting at.

~~~
croon
1) Because "local news" by its very nature doesn't mean anything (or
anywhere). Since it is a ubiquitous term, anything can be local news.

2) Since local news doesn't have a defined head, it's hard to scrutinize,
whereas national/global news is at least exposed for what it is (regardless of
whether people recognize that or not).

3) What I mainly wanted make a point about was the future of local news in
regards to Sinclair buying up Tribune Media stations [1]. That would make it
"local news" with quite a blatant, pointed agenda.

[1] [http://www.politico.com/story/2017/08/06/trump-fcc-
sinclair-...](http://www.politico.com/story/2017/08/06/trump-fcc-sinclair-
broadcast-expansion-241337)

~~~
lin_lin
I think most people know what's meant by "local news". Fair enough about State
side events, I'm in the UK. My local news papers are far and away the most
trusted source of news I have in the traditional form. The BBC, Sky, the
national papers can take a running jump.

------
autocorr
Pew Research put out a very good analysis of polling data on political
polarization and media habits up to 2014 [1]. It generally finds the same top
in WSJ, BBC, NPR, and PBS. Incidentally, I really enjoy looking at the
different results you can find in the Pew studies, they are well written and
have great figures.

[1] [http://www.journalism.org/2014/10/21/political-
polarization-...](http://www.journalism.org/2014/10/21/political-polarization-
media-habits/)

------
hpaavola
[https://www.rjionline.org/reporthtml.html](https://www.rjionline.org/reporthtml.html)
more about the study, including methods.

------
Aeolun
Whatever it is, it's not ischmaelscorner.com. Scrolljacking is an instant
bounce.

~~~
eropple
Is that why it feels so awful? I haven't run into behavior quite like that
before.

------
tomelders
Off topic: Designers and Developers. Please stop scroll-jacking.

~~~
vanderZwan
And requiring JS to render a plain text-and-images website in the first place

~~~
Double_a_92
But but... ReactJS

~~~
tim333
I note it's a Wordpress theme so maybe it's shmaelscorner's fault for choosing
that one.

------
webwanderings
Reuters is well deserved. I don't know anymore about public TV and Radio
because it is literally a government propaganda machine sprinkled with
supposed balanced views of the world. Do not care about WSJ or Economist;
don't think missed anything without them.

If people want to keep their sanity, they should only follow Reuters for
objective news reporting.

~~~
seastonATccs
NPR and PBS are far from government propaganda.

~~~
pps43
NPR and PBS do sound just like government propaganda. Source: lived in USSR.
There were no fake news in Pravda, yet calling it "far from government
propaganda" would be a stretch.

To some extent it's inevitable (he who pays the piper calls the tune), but
it's important to take the left lean and inherent bias of NPR and PBS towards
"big government" in consideration.

------
cagenut
"respondents were asked to report their political ideology on a 5-point scale
ranging from 1 (very conservative) to 5 (very liberal)."

When your scale considers 'very liberal' its left-end-point then of course the
Economist will win.

~~~
Shivetya
most people really don't know what their view is classified as when taking
surveys. they latch onto one interest and base their declared "liberal or
conservative" from just that.

------
hanselot
Not a source visible in miles.

~~~
Pfhreak
[https://www.rjionline.org/reporthtml.html](https://www.rjionline.org/reporthtml.html)

All the information needed to find the source is in the link. I Just duck duck
go'd University Missouri trusted news...

------
crdoconnor
Apparently you can favor Reagan, Thatcher, George Bush, the Vietnam war, the
War in Iraq, run criticism of Amnesty because "it unfairly targets America",
purport to solve every problem ever with deregulation, privatization and trade
liberalization, do literally zero investigative journalism, and still be more
trusted than anybody else among a poll that supposedly skews towards liberals.

That's a depressing indictment of either the liberality of liberals, or the
plurality of discourse in the media. Possibly both.

I hope this poll is wrong.

------
Filligree
How do you even read this? Scrolling doesn't work... at all.

------
RickJWagner
I've given up looking for a neutral source.

I go to 'RealClearPolitics', which presents highly opinionated headlines from
both sides of the aisle. You can choose to read whatever you want to see.

------
franciscop
Clickbait! Please update the title accordingly, HN is against those

------
sparkzilla
Absolute drivel. No wonder people have no trust in news, if this is the kind
of poll they come up with.

~~~
Pfhreak
This is not a usefully critical comment. Consider identifying features you
consider poorly done, suggest alternatives, present examples of good work.
Just saying, "This is bad" without context doesn't foster discussion.

